# Rate My Eq. & Horse



## da moose (Mar 2, 2007)

*Age*:16
*Years Riding*: 11
*Showing Level*: Junior Hunters and 15 - 17 equitation
*Additional Information*: Here are some pictures of me riding. Let me know what you think of my eq. Some of the pictures are of me riding my horse, the other ones are from another show. 

Equitation Pictures:

























































Here are pictures of my horse so you can rate him. 

*Name:* Cabernet 93
*Age*: 13
*Height:* 17.1 1/2 hh
*Color/Markings*: Chestnut, 2 white stockings, 1 white sock, blaze, & snip
*Discipline*: Hunters, Jumpers, and Eq. 
*Additional Information*: I have had Cab for about 8 months now. When I got him he had been out of work for almost two years, he just had the ocasional hack every so often. He is sired by The Riddler, a well known showjumper. He was bought to be a Sunday horse, but didn't have the scope for it, so he just did the mini prixs. Now I have him and I do the Junior hunters and 15 - 17 equitation on him. Soon I want to do some jumpers. My main focus since I got him was to build his muscle back up, and he is almost there. 
My eq. sucks in alot of these pictures, it has since then been fixed.


















































































You can also look at the pictures of the chestnut from my eq. pics to judge him too.


----------



## mokinho (Feb 11, 2007)

*Cab has good conformation*

Cab has good comformation...

I've riden western pleasure for years, but now I'm going to take lessons in Hunter and Jumper.

These postings have taught me a lot on the subject. So we will see how it goes.


----------



## Nikki (Mar 16, 2007)

You look like a very good rider! But I do have some things to crit....

a) When you jump you are diving up your horses kneck. if oyu leant back more and supported him he would bring himself up and bascule a little more working through his back and bringing his knees higher.

b) You seem to lean slightly forward with your upper body, tilt your shoulder back a bit and keep your gravity centred.

c) you have a very good heal but you could bring your lower leg a touch back.

other wise very nice riding!!


Oh and what breed is your horse? I adore him, hes absalouly flash!


----------



## da moose (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks, I will try on working on some of the things you mentioned. Yes, I have always had a tendancy to get on my horse's neck when I jump, I have been working hard to fix it, and its coming along. Its no nearly as bad as it was 8 months ago. My horse is an Oldenburg, I love him dearly  He is such an honest horse, and a complete teddy bear. He would try and sit in your lap if he could. Im so glad he puts up with me. I went from a small horse to him, so it was a big leap for me and It took me some time to get used to him, but he put up with me haha.


----------



## Babyrowz (Mar 16, 2007)

i agree with 'Nikki' all you need to do is have your shoulders back a little more and your position will be perfect!


----------



## da moose (Mar 2, 2007)

Yeah, my shoulders have always been a problem for me. I slouch even when Im not on a horse, its a bad habbit thats hard to break.


----------

